# Ron1YY's Birthday is March 6th!!!



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey everybody I am posting to let you all know that that Ron1YY's birthday is March 6th. 


Have fun all,  

ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Hey everybody I am posting to let you all know that that Ron1YY's birthday is March 6th.
> 
> Have fun all,
> 
> ATL


Your off by a few months. But it was nice of you to think about it!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Your off by a few months. But it was nice of you to think about it!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


So when is it, smart guy?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> So when is it, smart guy?


Ron's birthday is March 6th! Even Doreen said it was so! Ron you can run but you can't hide from old age!:tg

ATL


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Do I smell Birthday Denial !

Happy Birthday !


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Mine is too!
Congrats bro!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ahhhh, lovely news!


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Are we denying our age Ron? Must I remind you?




Happy Birthday old man!!!! :tg


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Are we denying our age Ron? Must I remind you?
> 
> Happy Birthday old man!!!! :tg


Ok, So I'm OLD and Senior Patron Kicked my a$$!!!!! Could be worst.....I could have joined the army :fu  , But really, Andrew is off this time. Check my Profile.

Ron


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> But really, Andrew is off this time. Check my Profile.


I think the real question is can we trust your profile? I'd rather try to swim the worlds oceans that try to understand the reasoning of a Marine. :tg

I'm just breakin' balls.........or am I?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Your off by a few months. But it was nice of you to think about it!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I CALL :BS! :r

Happy Birthday, old feller!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> I think the real question is can we trust your profile?
> 
> I'm just breakin' balls.........or am I?


 Sure you can!!!!! And the Check is in the mail and I won't .... You know the rest!!!!!! Go ahead, Check it now!!!

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

bruceolee said:


> Are we denying our age Ron? Must I remind you?
> 
> Happy Birthday old man!!!! :tg


Wicked, Jason...wicked...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

well , just making sure that this thread stays near the top- Ron likes lots of surprises! Please don't send any hair coloring stuff to take the gray out of his hair. Old people like Ron get touchy about that! 

ATL


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I smell Patron silver, and the best gift for Ron would be a football helmet to go with it.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Nely said:


> I smell Patron silver, and the best gift for Ron would be a football helmet to go with it.


Thinking back on that night.....I think the Patron Silver was the reason I needed the Football Helmet!!!!!!!:al Ahhhh, I feel better now!!!!!

Ron


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ron! :al


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ron!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*BUMP!*

Time for everyone on CS to remember when Ron1YY's birthday is! Ron is a wonderful member of CS who for some reason doesn't want anyone to know his birthday (or his shirt size: *It's a Large*). For the life of me I cannot understand why.

I made sure we had plenty of time to prepare for this one!!

So Ron I am here to help you face your fear and to let everyone on CS know *that your birthday is March 6th!*

That is all.

ATL


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Oooh goosh! Ron....I might have to listen to the voices this time :mn :mn it´s a perfect excuse to unleash hell upon you and the boys.

Oh and Andrew...you´re not save either.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> *BUMP!*
> 
> Time for everyone on CS to remember when Ron1YY's birthday is! Ron is a wonderful member of CS who for some reason doesn't want anyone to know his birthday (or his shirt size: *It's a Large*). For the life of me I cannot understand why.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a party at LJ's on 3/4?

OK, dilemma.
You would think what we would do on 3/4 is bomb the hell out of him, eat pizza and wings all day, drink Centenario, Diplomatico, Zacapa 23, Zaya and Patron Silver (Ron) all day and laugh our butts off all day.
However, we do that weekly! (and he fights back , with bags of Padron Annis).
So............dilemma is: How do we outdo ourselves?


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> Oooh goosh! Ron....I might have to listen to the voices this time :mn :mn it´s a perfect excuse to unleash hell upon you and the boys.
> 
> Oh and Andrew...you´re not save either.


Look I am not afraid of some wuss from Norway.:bn

Empty threats Sebastian do not equal fear. All Hail FINLAND!!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Sounds like a party at LJ's on 3/4?
> 
> OK, dilemma.
> You would think what we would do on 3/4 is bomb the hell out of him, eat pizza and wings all day, drink Centenario, Diplomatico, Zacapa 23, Zaya and Patron Silver (Ron) all day and laugh our butts off all day.
> ...


A good rule would be: Ron is not allowed to bomb on his birthday! See? Problem solved.

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> A good rule would be: Ron is not allowed to bomb on his birthday! See problem solved.
> 
> ATL


Nice!
Now, when have you kown him to be a "rule" guy?
It will take all of us (x's 2 at least) to sit on him to tie his hands.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Nice!
> Now, when have you kown him to be a "rule" guy?
> It will take all of us (x's 2 at least) to sit on him to tie his hands.


:r....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I got a pm from a guy, who knows a guy, who has a cousin, who wants to know what Ron needs for his birthday. Adult Diapers, viagra, metamucil, pepsident, etc.? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I got a pm from a guy, who knows a guy, who has a cousin, who wants to know what Ron needs for his birthday. Adult Diapers, viagra, metamucil, pepsident, etc.? Inquiring minds want to know.


Ron needs Patron Silver, Party Shorts, RASS,Cremosas, or anything else with some age on it. DO NOT SEND RON VODKA! Just don't do it! I have seen what happens (doing headers into poles and shit do not make for a good b-day!).

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Ron needs Patron Silver, Party Shorts, RASS, or anything else with some age on it. DO NOT SEND RON VODKA! Just don't do it! I have seen what happens (doing headers into poles and shit do not make for a good b-day!).
> 
> ATL


Awesome. What about some Army stuff? Wasn't he in the Army or Navy?

 :bn


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Awesome. What about some Army stuff? Wasn't he in the Army or Navy?
> 
> :bn


Army? I thought it was the Peace Corp..........Oh well whatever it was he spent alot of time sweeping up in the mess hall.

Maybe a new broom?

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Army? I thought it was the Peace Corp..........Oh well whatever it was he spent alot of time sweeping up in the mess hall.
> 
> Maybe a new broom?
> 
> ATL


I heard he also was seen frequently cleaning the Head. Maybe we should just get him a Suzy Home-Maker House set? Oh the possibilities.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Army? I thought it was the Peace Corp..........Oh well whatever it was he spent alot of time sweeping up in the mess hall.
> 
> Maybe a new broom?
> 
> ATL


Wasn't he in the Coast Guard?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Here is an idea, send him a waste basket, with handles, with extra bags, along with the bottle of the Patron Silver.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!! Maybe throw in a bottle of peroxide, I hear it really kills the stench.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm still standing Ron...BUWAHAHAHAH!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> ROFLMAO!!!!!!! Maybe throw in a bottle of peroxide, I hear it really kills the stench.


Of what? Patron?

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> I'm still standing Ron...BUWAHAHAHAH!


Yeah with crutches and a towel tied around your ass. Yo Okie! Has the bleeding stopped?

ATL


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yo Okie! Has the bleeding stopped? ATL


:r :r :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Let the games begin!!

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

FYI: All bombs need to be low flying as Ron is not much in the area of stature.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Uh oh.. somebody's getting old!

(If I have a paycheck by then.. you're gonna get OWNED!)


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I got a pm from a guy, who knows a guy, who has a cousin, who wants to know what Ron needs for his birthday. Adult Diapers, viagra, metamucil, pepsident, etc.? Inquiring minds want to know.


Hmmmmm Birthday boy huh????

I think he actually wanted this: http://www.seniorsafety.com/

I mean what do you buy a senior citizen? Maybe a personalized walker (Ron Coast Guard 1952-1953 discharged for trying to hump the poop deck)?

He already gets daily discounts at McDonalds so food is out.

Some thought is needed for this.

Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Can't believe you inconsiderate gorillas. We all know Ron's advanced age has affected his sight.

Is this better Ron?


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm down for a package of depends, another of manpons, and some cremosas!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I'm down for a package of depends, another of manpons, and some cremosas!


Don't forget a fresh jar of Ragu! YUMMY!:bn

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Just got some more intel:

Whle in the army, he was reffered to as the "Rear Admiral". My info must be incomplete, how can he be an admiral and in the army? Is there something I am missing?


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Ron always liked to have someone else cover the backdoor Hmmmmmm.


It all is starting to make sense now. I guess those NAVY guys are gentle folk.


When I read this thread why do I hear "In the Navy" by the Village People??? I wonder :r 


Shawn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Ron is at that age now where he falls asleep if he _*sits still*_ for more than 30 seconds......

As a result, he now takes his ipod with him to pee........... (think about it )

ANYWAYS........

Ron's Official Birthday Wish Gift List

1) Depends
2) Life-Alert necklace
3) The Clapper
4) Hair Dye (black)
5) The complete 'Happy Days' Collection on DVD
6) Carton of Benson & Hedges Menthol Lights 120's (or Virginia Slims)
7) Pair of Sansabelt walking shorts
8) AARP Gold membership
9) Whitewall tires
10) Metamucil

and last.....

11) A Sweater (don't wanna catch a cold on those chilli Florida nights)

Feel free to add any gift ideas here.

Peace

:z


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Yeah he is old and soon will be bombed!:bn 

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> 3) The Clap


Didnt he get that enough in the Army?


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> Yeah he is old and soon will be bombed!:bn
> 
> ATL


Hey Andrew! You mentioned something about empty threats, right? Well....I just leave it at that :fu

Ron *knows* that I would NEVER forget his birthday....so let´s see who just talks the talk and who is actually "action" around here :gn

Bye Bye Florida! 6th March...ok so that means 1 week to 10 days..hmm...ok so next week is the get go.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

so I hear someone of the South Florida Crew has a BD coming up....sounds to me like its time fo a road trip.....my walker should be out of the shop by then..lol


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> Hey Andrew! You mentioned something about empty threats, right? Well....I just leave it at that :fu
> 
> Ron *knows* that I would NEVER forget his birthday....so let´s see who just talks the talk and who is actually "action" around here :gn
> 
> Bye Bye Florida! 6th March...ok so that means 1 week to 10 days..hmm...ok so next week is the get go.


Do I hear a yawn?

Sorry, but I know you are upset drinking Maxwell House while getting advice on how to play soccer from Finland. I know you get sensitive, but look you can always surrender. It will be just like World War II! :bn

ATL


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

*You two are soooo dead!! Bring it on!!!!*


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> *You two are soooo dead!! Bring it on!!!!*


Cool lighter, but isn't that a bit much for puritos?

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Man I can't believe how close this getting! :ss 

ATL


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am with you Andrew. It's right around the corner. (So what are you getting the geezer?)


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

won't make it.....but have fun and have a Happy :bl BD Ron...see ya on the 24th


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I want in on this again. I get to hit him again nice:gn


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

....So I said to Ron "Did you see the Club Stogie thread about.......?"

He stopped me mid-sentence and said "Ah those guys on CS are nothing but a bunch of filter-smoking-panzie-ass-wussies"

Then I said "Hey Ron, that's not very nice at all"

He then stuck a Cremosa in his mouth, said "Shut-up you ugly m-fer" , and punched me in the belly button!!!

Why??

Ok, it didn't really happen (except for the Cremosa part)

Actually I just needed to do this.....

Bump!!
Tomorrow is the day!!!

:bl :fu :bl


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I think we needed to get more creative.

As you South Florida guys know, we first handed them.
Then we threw them.
We tried mailing them in between.
We then flung tubos.
That worked but the tubos get damaged and not all cigars fit in the ones we have.

So..........Just got back from the garage.
I have the solution.

Got a 12' 2x4 and cut it up in sections, equal size (at least long enough to hold a churchill length, up to a 52 ring.
Hollowed it out to hold the stick.
A tab to hold the stick in place.
A couple of indentations for the fingers to rest nicely for a good grip.
And there you have it, a flying piece of 2x4 with a built in cigar chamber.
Can't wait for us to get together again.:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

The thing that gets me is how he thinks everybody has forgotten tommorrow is his Birthday.

Ron knows as sure as he worships all things ARMY:bn that his Birthday will never ever be forgotten!

Ron we will never forget your Birthday!!!! 

ATL


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r Ron, they're pickin on us old guys, what ever happened to respect your elders??:r Oh well, have a good day tomorrow.:ss


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Ron happy birthday bro!

and Boom!

bwahaa!
DC to follow!! from the other March 6 birthday boy!


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

My bomb is on it´s way!!! Happy birthday my friend 

Make sure to treat Andrew to some hehe


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ron !!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ron!! Have a great day!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

akatora said:


> My bomb is on it´s way!!! Happy birthday my friend
> 
> Make sure to treat Andrew to some hehe


I don't think that will be a problem!

Happy B-day Ron!

ATL


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ron! :bl


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

super happy birthday to you Ron. I look forward to meeting you on my next trip down there. 

scottie


----------



## andy_mccabe501 (Oct 3, 2006)

happy birthday to a top BOTL!

enjoy the day bro!

talk to you soon!

andy


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ron! Hope you have an awesome one!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday Ron!
All Marines are cool in my book but you are the best!!!

Glad to know you thanks to CS and glad we can beat the crap out of each other on a regular basis (with cigars that is as I don't have a freaking chance in hell any other way ).


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Happy Birthday Ron!
> All Marines are cool in my book but you are the best!!!


I thought he was in the Peace Corps? Damn that Andrew!!!!!!

Happy Birthday RONNY BOY!!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wishing you all the best on this special day. Happy Birthday Ron. :bl 

We should make this national a national holiday at CS. :ss :r

Oh and I thought he was in the Peace Core.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ron!! :bl :bl :bl 


I'm glad I got the chance to meet you and herf with the S. Florida crew!!!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Happy B'day Ron. :bl :bl


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ron :bl


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy birthday bro.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Happy BDay!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Ron! Ricky will never let me forget the time you came to Houston and I missed the herf! Enjoy your day and smoke a good one!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Happy Birthday!!!!!! :bl


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Happy Birthday to ya Ron!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank You one and all for the birthday wishes!!!!!! it was a great day followed by a night out with the guys!!!!!! To say I got tore up is an understatment!!!!!!! Thanks to ATLHARP and HarryCulo for joining us at the Gypsy Horse!!!!

Ron


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Pics!!!  

PS. Was there any need of a helmet this time??!:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Thank You one and all for the birthday wishes!!!!!! it was a great day followed by a night out with the guys!!!!!! To say I got tore up is an understatment!!!!!!! Thanks to ATLHARP and HarryCulo for joining us at the Gypsy Horse!!!!
> 
> Ron


Left you a voice mail message and no call back.
Nice!

Hope you had a good time.
Needed to get my things in order and headed for the airport now.
Catch you on the weekend.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Left you a voice mail message and no call back.
> Nice!
> 
> Hope you had a good time.
> ...


At least he didn't just say he'd call you back in 20min. 

Glad you had a great day, Ron. So, what'd ya smoke?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

akatora said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> PS. Was there any need of a helmet this time??!:r


where trash cans involved?.......lol


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> where trash cans involved?.......lol


heh, heh.
I can think of a one word answer for this Alex.

INVARIABLY!:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> heh, heh.
> I can think of a one word answer for this Alex.
> 
> INVARIABLY!:r


:r :r :r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

12stones said:


> At least he didn't just say he'd call you back in 20min.


Should be his nickname - "Call you back in 20 minutes but forget to" Ron.:r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Thank You one and all for the birthday wishes!!!!!! it was a great day followed by a night out with the guys!!!!!! To say I got tore up is an understatment!!!!!!! Thanks to ATLHARP and HarryCulo for joining us at the Gypsy Horse!!!!
> 
> Ron


Just remember Ron can run even hammered when somebody takes off with his keys!

ATL


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

My bomb landed today, cant wait to hear from ron...it was a joint effort by 2 botls to hook ron up nicely for his day.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

mine is on the way.
so it shoud be there soon.


----------

